# Units converter



## groundhog (Nov 30, 2009)

Had a look at the on-line units converter. Here is a link to a free down-loadable units converter. I have been using this for years and get no spam or adware.

http://joshmadison.com/software/convert-for-windows/

I didn't find this with a search, sorry if it is posted elsewhere.


----------



## tel (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep, that's a great little program, I've been using it for years as well - very handy


----------



## mklotz (Nov 30, 2009)

Also highly recommended...

http://www.katmarsoftware.com/uconeer.htm

Very engineering oriented.


----------



## tel (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Marv - downloaded it for a look-see. Can't convert from hogsheads to tablespoons tho'? That's a bit of a worry


----------



## mklotz (Nov 30, 2009)

> Thanks Marv - downloaded it for a look-see. Can't convert from hogsheads to tablespoons tho'? That's a bit of a worry



Since you're in one of the nations smart enough to have abandoned the Imperial mish-mash of units of (in)convenience, we'll forgive you for not knowing that one off the top of your head. 

I tried your problem on my unit convertor, the one available free from my webpage, and it reports:

1 HOGSHEAD = 16128 TABLESPOONS

My convertor is designed the way these things should be designed. Instead of separate entries for each conversion (e.g., ft->in, ft->yd, ft->m, etc.) it asks for the source units (ft) and the destination units (e.g., chain). Internal to the program are the constants needed to convert a given unit to metric. So, it's simple to convert ft->m and, knowing internally the conversion from chain to meter, it can work out how many chains in a foot. The program also understands all the common unit prefixes (e.g., milli, micro, kilo, mega) and these can be prepended to any of the units (microchains, while stupid, is fully understood). It also has a facility for defining your own units of convenience (e.g., an acre-in of water).

The advantage is that, once a unit->metric conversion has been entered, that unit can instantly be converted to any compatible unit that has been entered without the need for a bunch of separate labels to wade through.

The disadvantage is that one must actually type in the source and target dimensions instead of clicking on some idiot GUI interface. This makes it too difficult for 90% of the population.


----------



## BobWarfield (Nov 30, 2009)

Try G-Wizard. It has unit conversion built into the calculator function, which I find particularly handy.







As you're typing in values in G-Wizard, there are various functions to make it easire to deal with units. For example, as you type in a decimal value, the fractions display will pop up with the appropriate fraction (in this case 3/16's) if you get within a tenth (0.0001) of the fraction. The fractions are good to 32's. If you click the fraction button, you get a popup list and you can select a fraction to be entered as a decimal value into the calculator. 

In addition, there is continuous unit conversion going on. By default, the calculator is set to inches and millimeters. Whatever I am typing into the main calculator display is assumed to be in inches, and is continuously updated to the corresponding millimeters. There are lots of other unit conversions available. Want to switch? Click the "<-Use" button and the units swap places so that now you're typing mm and getting inches back.

Unit conversions even extend to angles. There are certainly degrees and radians, but the D:M:S button lets you enter degrees, minutes, and seconds and convert that to decimal degrees or radians for entry back into the calculator.

Just one warning though, it won't do hogsheads to tablespoons. DOH!

Best,

BW


----------



## Stan (Nov 30, 2009)

Here's another one. Just pick yur poison and they have a calculator for it.

http://www.calculatoredge.com/


----------



## shred (Nov 30, 2009)

I typically use the one built into Google search-- just type "13.2 nm in furlongs" or whatever into the search box.


----------



## tel (Dec 1, 2009)

> 1 HOGSHEAD = 16128 TABLESPOONS



Great Marv, now if we had a way to calculate the volume of Horatio Nelson in tablespoons we could work out how much brandy the crew had to drink to fit 'im in the barrel.


----------



## mklotz (Dec 1, 2009)

tel  said:
			
		

> Great Marv, now if we had a way to calculate the volume of Horatio Nelson in tablespoons we could work out how much brandy the crew had to drink to fit 'im in the barrel.



LOL. You know, Nelson popped immediately into my mind when you mentioned hogsheads. I don't know what it is, but that story seems to stick in one's mind once you've heard it.


----------



## tel (Dec 1, 2009)

Yep, it's that sort of story - got a lot of spirit about it.


----------

